# Boneless Turkey Breast



## sooner fan (Jun 3, 2009)

I am looking for an uncooked 4-5 pnd boneless turkey roast (I think).  I want one like I see when I go to a bbq restaraunt a big round piece of meat that they slice from.  I can find ones already smoked but not uncooked.  Has anyone had any luck finding one and smoking one?

I have been able to boneless turkey breasts but they are just one side of the boned turkey breast cut off.  Not a roast type style like I am looking for.  I have tried meat markets, grocery stores, etc.  Maybe I need to ask someone at a bbq restraunt where they get theirs.  Maybe they buy them already smoked and just warm, slice, and serve?

Anyone know?


----------



## richp692 (Jun 3, 2009)

*I know Restaurant Depot caries them for about 1.50 a pound. 
*


----------



## sooner fan (Jun 3, 2009)

Dang, they don't have a location in my area (Oklahoma City)!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 3, 2009)

Is this the sort you are talking about?


If so I get mine at our local Acme, I believe Shoprite has them as well.  Got them 2 for $4 @3lbs each

Last one I did I brined in brown sugar, kosher salt, cloves, bay leaves, pickling spices, black pepper, red pepper and garlic.
Smoked over hickory (next time I'm trying birch) for about 3 hours, till it hit 165.


----------



## sooner fan (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes!!! Is that all white meat?

It sure looks delicous!  Was it great!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, all white meat.
I was extremely happy with how well it turned out.  And juicy too, I've been snacking on slices on turkey for days but it is almost gone, luckily I have another in the freezer for the next time I smoke.
Comes wrapped in 
They were in one of those center isles with the frozen wings and burger patties, if you know what center things I mean, anyway they were in the same section as the frozen cornish hens.
They were wrapped in netting so I just lefty that on and peeled off after I smoked.
I hope you are able to find some around your area.
And good luck.


----------



## indacup (Nov 30, 2011)

> Last one I did I brined in brown sugar, kosher salt, cloves, bay leaves, pickling spices, black pepper, red pepper and garlic.
> Smoked over hickory (next time I'm trying birch) for about 3 hours, till it hit 165.


What was the ratios of the above mentioned spices???

It looks DEElicious!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2011)

The Restaurants get 12-14lb, 3-4 lobe Boneless Turkey Breasts from their distributors, Many have walk-in Stores for guys that do small Catering jobs. They come 2-4 per case but some places break cases. Do a search for Wholesale Restaurant Food Distributors, you should have a Sysco or US Foods in your area...Good luck...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 30, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Restaurants get 12-14lb, 3-4 lobe Boneless Turkey Breasts from their distributors, Many have walk-in Stores for guys that do small Catering jobs. They come 2-4 per case but some places break cases. Do a search for Wholesale Restaurant Food Distributors, you should have a Sysco or US Foods in your area...Good luck...JJ



I have a sysco about a mile down the road...   you think they sell to the public JJ ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2011)

The one by me does...They often Break cases for customers then end up with an odd number of units to move...they will sell them in a walk-in customer area...not as cheap as regular clients but still pretty good prices on stuff you can't get from Grocery Stores....Try some of their Meat Bases, Chix, Beef , Seafood, Clam, ETC...I have a variety that I use to bump the flavor in sauces, soups, pretty much use it instead of adding Salt even in Potatoes and Vegetables...Damn! here I am giving away Cheffie TRICKS again...They are going to take my Union Card!...JJ


----------



## ruonfire (Nov 30, 2011)

Costco has them, both plain and one that is a rosemary herb marinade.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 1, 2011)

You can do it yourself

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110234/turkey-breast-pastrami-3-flavors-w-qview-the-final-pics


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2011)

I never knew sysco sold to the public!

Thanks JJ, going to look into that.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Ahron, yet another great How-To post.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I never knew sysco sold to the public!
> 
> Thanks JJ, going to look into that.


I don't know if it is All Sysco's but here they and other Distributors are open to the public just not well known...JJ


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 1, 2011)

once again JJ saves the day :yahoo:


----------



## flash (Dec 1, 2011)

Fire it up said:


> Is this the sort you are talking about?
> 
> 
> If so I get mine at our local Acme, I believe Shoprite has them as well. Got them 2 for $4 @3lbs each
> ...




That's what we get. Looks great and 2 for $4 is unheard off. I have seen them asking $7 to $8 for just one. Since Butterballs are already in a brine, I never brined mine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 2, 2011)

Owlcreeksmoker4 said:


> once again JJ saves the day









    anytime I can help...JJ


----------



## jsdspif (Dec 2, 2011)

I was just thinking they meant 2 at $4 per pound . I can't imagine getting 2 of them for $4 . Maybe they'll chime back in and clear that up ???


----------



## slownlow (Dec 2, 2011)

jsdspif said:


> I was just thinking they meant 2 at $4 per pound . I can't imagine getting 2 of them for $4 . Maybe they'll chime back in and clear that up ???




Look at the start date of this thread  2009.   Someone bumped this old thread.


----------



## flash (Dec 2, 2011)

slownlow said:


> Look at the start date of this thread  2009.   Someone bumped this old thread.




 LOL 2009, back in the "Good 'ol days" when prices were cheap. Didn't even notice that.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nope..  my sysco doesn't sell to public


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 17, 2011)

man that breast looks good


----------

